# Upgrading to cable from dial-up, and have a question



## Conall (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been using dial-up for years, and can't stand it anymore.
I built this computer in early '08 for gaming, but can't enjoy it fully due to the handicap that is 5kbps max down speed..
I'm going to upgrade to cable soon, and have a question about the cable modems and routers. I've never had to do anything with either, you see..

All I need to know at the moment is this;
I have two computers, and want to have both using the cable connection, but I don't need both online at the same time.
Can I simply buy two cable modems, one for each, and have them connect that way, or will I need to buy one cable modem and a router for that to work?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2009)

get a router. They should supply the cable, modem, and get you online the first time. you can easily slit the bandwidth with a $40-50 router. If the PC's arent close enough to wire, you may want a wifi card for the non gaming rig.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh man, Dial up...2009 ? I didnt know people still used it  haha I went blind for a few weeks when I went from dial up to broadband


----------



## Conall (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand.
I've checked Newegg for routers, and the requirements for those I looked at include a cable modem.

Let me clarify some things.
I'm looking into getting Comcasts cable service, and if I went with a router it'd cost much more than if I bought two cable modems.
So I ask again, can I just buy two cable modems for my computers, or do I NEED a router in order to have both of them using cable?

Also, Comcast has the option of buying wireless cards from them, saying "Select this option if you have chosen to lease a G class router."
I'm assuming I don't need one of those if I don't buy a router?


----------



## Homeless (Aug 23, 2009)

I highly doubt any isp will allow two modems unless you are paying for the service 2x as each modem will have a unique mac address, allowing multiple ip addresses and in short give you 2x bandwidth.

As already mentioned, it's recommended to get a router and share the connection so that both computer can use the same connection.  You don't have to buy them from comcast directly as I assume they will be overpriced, so you can hop on newegg or your preferred retailer and pick up one cheaper


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=4025&Description=router&name=$25 - $50
routers.


----------



## Conall (Aug 23, 2009)

Damn. This is going to cost more than I'd like. Looks like it'll be a while yet before I can afford it.

Do I need that wireless card, though?
Are they necessary in order for the router to work, or only needed if the computers aren't close enough?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2009)

well you can run a wire as long as you want, so no NEED for wireless cards.

I was meaning if one PC was on the first floor and one was on the second type of scenario.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 23, 2009)

To clarify, you get the modem from your company (I highly recommend going to Walmart and getting the Motoral SurfBROAD or Dlink or Linksys Cable Modem instead of renting one for 5 bucks a month. Can get them for 70 bucks or less and you own it, just call up your cable company and give them the MAC address) and then you get a wireless (or wired if the two computers are close enough together) and go that route. I personally have a PS3 and HP Notebook with built in wireless capabilities so I am using a LinkSYS RangePlus Wirless N router that my Cable modem goes into. Its the best way to do it and wont charge you double a month. I also don't think Comcast would give another cable modem unless you are a business.


You won't need a wireless card or USB adapter unless the two comps are far apart. You could always run a long CAT5 or Cat 5 e cable.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2009)

Not expensive at all, especially if you go wired, not that bad wireless either. Good advice here.


----------



## Conall (Aug 23, 2009)

The router and modem by themselves aren't bad in terms of price, but add on to that $150 for installation if I got a router and it gets painful.

Hmm.. how easy is it to set up a router?
I should be able to do it myself, and I would much rather do that anyway.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 23, 2009)

First off, which internet provider are you going with? Comcast? Roadrunner?  Before you buy anything you should look into if your ISP provides you a cable modem(usually built into the cost of the 'service fees').

Most ISP's provide you one to standardize your connection and possibly cap your download rate/transfer rate.

As for mulitple computers, usually your cable connection will be ran to your modem and then out to your PC/router.  If you have multiple computers in different rooms you'll probably want a wireless router with a USB adapter.  Depending on how far apart the computers are then you will want to look at more expensive routers w/fancier antenna's.  My Linksys 54GRT is an average wireless router that is more than ample for my 2 story home(1500+ sqft).


----------



## theonedub (Aug 23, 2009)

Conall said:


> The router and modem by themselves aren't bad in terms of price, but add on to that $150 for installation if I got a router and it gets painful.
> 
> Hmm.. how easy is it to set up a router?
> I should be able to do it myself, and I would much rather do that anyway.



Routers are extremely easy to setup, do not pay $150 for install. Someone here could walk you through it in the unlikely event you can't get it done solo.


----------



## Conall (Aug 23, 2009)

> First off, which internet provider are you going with? Comcast? Roadrunner? Before you buy anything you should look into if your ISP provides you a cable modem(usually built into the cost of the 'service fees').



I'm currently looking into Comcast.
They ask if you want to lease a modem from them, or if you already have one.



> As for mulitple computers, usually your cable connection will be ran to your modem and then out to your PC/router. If you have multiple computers in different rooms you'll probably want a wireless router with a USB adapter. Depending on how far apart the computers are then you will want to look at more expensive routers w/fancier antenna's. My Linksys 54GRT is an average wireless router that is more than ample for my 2 story home(1500+ sqft).



My two PCs aren't far part at all.
They are in the same small room, and I've already found a CAT5 cable long enough on Newegg.

And I definitely won't pay for the router installation now.
I'm pretty good at following instructions in a manual.
I followed the instructions when I built this PC and it worked perfectly when I pressed the power button, and I had never put together any sort of electronic device before.
If I can do that, I can set up a router.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 23, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Oh man, Dial up...2009 ? I didnt know people still used it  haha I went blind for a few weeks when I went from dial up to broadband



You would be surprised at the amount of people still using dial up.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 23, 2009)

You are going to laugh when you see how simple this is.  
Watch this video
Regardless of what router you get it should typically say the same thing on the back of the router.  Ports 1-4 (for your PCs that you want to connect to the internet) and a main port to connect your modem to the router.  Typically it's labeled internet but it can be labeled something else.  You shouldn't need to configure anything to get it to work.


----------



## Conall (Aug 23, 2009)

One more question.
I don't have cable TV, so.. no cable outlets.
Would I still be able to get cable internet?


----------



## Conall (Aug 23, 2009)

Just called Comcast, they said they'd be able to set me up regardless, but also said that a router wouldn't work because I only had two PCs, and thus would need two modems and they'd charge me twice as much as originally thought.
Is this true?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2009)

Of course they said that. If you get two modems they make more money, if you use a router they dont make squat.

Get the service...they will drill a hole in your wall to pass the cable through, no big deal...have em boot the modem and get your main rig online...tell tech to GTFO after you sign his slip.

Run to local PC goodies store...buy router...install it and wire it...enjoy 2 PC's with internet, end of story.


----------



## Rexter (Aug 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Of course they said that. If you get two modems they make more money, if you use a router they dont make squat.
> 
> Get the service...they will drill a hole in your wall to pass the cable through, no big deal...have em boot the modem and get your main rig online...tell tech to GTFO after you sign his slip.
> 
> Run to local PC goodies store...buy router...install it and wire it...enjoy 2 PC's with internet, end of story.



Very this!

Dont be scared, its far, far easier than you ever could imagine. Just get Comcast to make it work on one computer to begin with, and take it from there.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 23, 2009)

wow dude, if you are going to just do what they say (or ask for their advice) why are you asking us?  I hope you don't call them back with a he said they said story.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2009)

Routers are cheap. You will be supplied with one cable modem from Comcast, using a network cable connect the modem to a cheap router: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156001

You then hook both of your computers to the router. Then they will both have internet connections. This route is the cheapest.


----------



## Conall (Aug 24, 2009)

> Of course they said that. If you get two modems they make more money, if you use a router they dont make squat.



Yeah, I figured they were BSing me.
That just sounded too ridiculous to be true.



> Dont be scared, its far, far easier than you ever could imagine. Just get Comcast to make it work on one computer to begin with, and take it from there.



Oh, I'm not scared of setting things up myself.
I got over my fear of that when I put this PC together.



> wow dude, if you are going to just do what they say (or ask for their advice) why are you asking us? I hope you don't call them back with a he said they said story.



Do what they say? Ask for their advice? Ha! That's a good one.
I called for information. I said I have no cable TV, and never have while living here. No cable outlets.
I wanted to know if I could still get HSI from them, despite that fact.
When I mentioned I wanted it on two PCs, the fool went on about a router not working with just two, and that I'd need two modems instead.

I thought that sounded absurd, but as I have obviously never had any experience with broadband, cable modems, routers, etc, I decided to ask here for confirmation.
Nothing wrong with gaining a little extra knowledge.



> Routers are cheap. You will be supplied with one cable modem from Comcast, using a network cable connect the modem to a cheap router: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833156001
> 
> You then hook both of your computers to the router. Then they will both have internet connections. This route is the cheapest.



I've already picked out a router.
Right now, I'm trying to decide if I should spend the extra money and buy a modem myself, or lease one from Comcast.
The extra $3 a month wouldn't bother me.
At the moment I pay about $65 a month total for dial-up and a second phone line.
$27.95 a month is much, much better.

I'm just worried they'd give me a poor quality modem, or that they'd try pulling some other crap to cheat or trick me.


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 24, 2009)

get something thatl run openWRT + X-Wrt or at least DD-WRT
trust me its worth the extra, or you can even get something cheaper on ebay! but if your lazy and don't want to put any effort in to it, just get a WRT54GL they cost a little more and their stats are a little lower than some of the better ones but they will get the job done and not give you any trouble and they can still be bought new.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2009)

Their modems are fine and three bucks a month extra isn't bad at all.


----------



## Conall (Aug 26, 2009)

I now very seriously doubt I'd be able to get cable.
I read a post on another forum by someone who is in a similar situation as I, being that he lives on a large property away from people.
He wanted to get cable also, and it'd have cost him $5,600.. I don't have that kind of money.
I looked around and amazingly I actually managed to find a DSL provider in my state (Georgia), called Abraxis.

So, a few more questions.
Does anyone here have any experience with Abraxis? Positive, negative?
To anyone who has DSL, what modem and router (Or modem/router combo) would be best?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 26, 2009)

Abraxis sounds local... But I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 26, 2009)

Conall said:


> I now very seriously doubt I'd be able to get cable.
> I read a post on another forum by someone who is in a similar situation as I, being that he lives on a large property away from people.
> He wanted to get cable also, and it'd have cost him $5,600.. I don't have that kind of money.
> I looked around and amazingly I actually managed to find a DSL provider in my state (Georgia), called Abraxis.
> ...


Dude have comcast come out if they quoted you $150 for installation that's all they can charge, DSL is mostly for people who live within a city, you can pick up a simple router for less than $20 all you have to do is run the cat5 wire from the cable modem(that comcast will provide for about $3 a month) to your router than run a cat5 from the router to each of the pc's after they leave it's that simple, at most when windows detects you plugged in a lan connection you may need to click "automatically aquire network settings from isp" here is a link to a router and cat5 wire
http://3btech.net/smcbafopo10b.html $18
http://3btech.net/tenfo3carjet.html $6 those prices include shipping


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2009)

just to add to the previous comment. Im pretty sure Comcast knows where they can and can not provide service. I'd let the tech come out and try to hook it up. I he says you are screwed, go with that and send him packing. Then opt for the local service if you HAVE to.


----------



## Conall (Aug 27, 2009)

I was planning on going with Abraxis, but at the very end I was informed that it was NOT actually available at my address...
I've checked every other DSL provider I can find, and they all say the same damned thing.
So I have no choice but to see if I can get Comcast to install cable without having to pay $5,000.
And if it turns out I would have to pay that much, I'm stuck with dial-up or satellite..
Jesus Christ, this is ridiculous. I hate this damn place.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 27, 2009)

Conall said:


> I was planning on going with Abraxis, but at the very end I was informed that it was NOT actually available at my address...
> I've checked every other DSL provider I can find, and they all say the same damned thing.
> So I have no choice but to see if I can get Comcast to install cable without having to pay $5,000.
> And if it turns out I would have to pay that much, I'm stuck with dial-up or satellite..
> Jesus Christ, this is ridiculous. I hate this damn place.


i DON'T THINK COMCAST WOULD HAVE QUOTED YOU $150 IF THEY WERE NOT SURE THATS ALL IT WOULD COST, IT DOES NOT COST ANYTHING TO HAVE THEM COME OUT AND CONFIRM THE COST OF INSTALLATION THOUGH SO I WOULD STILL GIVE THEM A CALL


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2009)

Lol, $5000 bucks. Every cable company has an online site to check price and availability. Here it is for Comcast. http://www.buycomcast.com/?cpao=300&cpag=15500&kbid=15500


----------



## Conall (Aug 27, 2009)

The $150 i mentioned earlier was shown on their website and was for installation of a modem and router.
I also know that cable is available here, that is not what I'm worried about..
I'm going to have them come out and let me know one way or the other soon.

In the meantime, I'd like to know more about a possible alternative I found, EVDO USB modems. (This one in particular, as it's available at my local store: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=11997394 )
Does anyone have any experience with those? Could I use one of them for high speed internet on my desktop?


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2009)

The USB wireless adapters I've used haven't been that good. You're much better off getting a PCI adapter.


----------



## Conall (Aug 27, 2009)

Could you recommend one?
A Google search shows they use PCI-E slots..
My motherboard is a GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L, and has one PCI-E x16 and three PCI-E x1 slots.
I have absolutely no idea what the difference between the two are.. Which slot would these modems use?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 27, 2009)

you do realize with that you will sign a contract with verizon for 2 years...and pray to god you have a good service area with a good tower that broadcast EVDo Rev A DATA to get anything worth what a DSL/Cable connection will give you?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 27, 2009)

If you get cable you get Internet.....Ask about free installation......They do that a lot
Having a ds3l you have pci slots and pci-e x1 and 1x16 pci-e pci 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156054 
with that you will also need something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166028 or this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156242
That's if you, from cable modem to wireless router to main pc then use the wireless card in your second rig


----------



## Conall (Aug 27, 2009)

> you do realize with that you will sign a contract with verizon for 2 years...and pray to god you have a good service area with a good tower that broadcast EVDo Rev A DATA to get anything worth what a DSL/Cable connection will give you?



I was hoping there would be some way to test if it'd actually be a good connection first..
..There isn't, is there?

Edit: Doesn't matter anymore.
I apparently am in a good service area with rev a, but despite this, I don't think I want to bother with it.
I did some thinking, and 5GB a month bandwidth limit just isn't enough.
I wanted broadband for downloading multiple large files and online gaming, so I'd exceed 5GB pretty quickly.

I really, really don't like what I've been reading about satellite, either.
Looks like I'll be well and truly screwed if I can't get cable.
Pray for me, will you?


----------



## osirus99 (Sep 5, 2009)

Conall said:


> I'm not sure I understand.
> I've checked Newegg for routers, and the requirements for those I looked at include a cable modem.
> 
> Let me clarify some things.
> ...



Do not buy two cable modems and have them activated.  You have to pay for each activated modem seperately so in a sense you would be paying twice for the same service..bad idea.  Just go out and get yourself a cheap router (nothing from D-Link) and connect the one router to the cablemodem and then computers to the router...end of problem


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is what I have used for years on Comcast and they work just fine.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/375031/Linksys-BEFSR41-EtherFast-Cable-DSL-Router/

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/246532/Linksys-BEFCM100-Cable-Modem-With-USB/

The router allows you to add three more pc's or devices via ethernet cable. The install is almost plug and play.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah they were totally bullshitting you. Routers are among the easiest things to install. Most joe 6pack level routers have 5 RJ45 (ethernet) ports: one port is a WAN port, which you would link to your modem. The other 4 ports are like expansion ports... instead of only having one place to plug your computers into the internet, you now have 4... all you need to do is run some CAT5 wire from the router to your computer. You can either buy cat5 wire or make it yourself. In order to make it yourself you need the wire itself, the connectors (I would reccomend EZ-rj45), and a crimping tool. You also need to know what order the wires go in... it goes white orange, orange, white green, blue, white blue, green, white brown, brown.

Cable isn't expensive. I don't know how someone managed to pay $5.6K, they must have been paying for like a T3 line... my cable is about $40 a month and I get 5mbit down/500kbit up (translates into ~600KB/s down, 60KB/s up).


----------



## Conall (Sep 5, 2009)

> Cable isn't expensive. I don't know how someone managed to pay $5.6K, they must have been paying for like a T3 line... my cable is about $40 a month and I get 5mbit down/500kbit up (translates into ~600KB/s down, 60KB/s up).



No, the poor guy really was going to have to pay that much if he wanted cable.
And sadly that's all I have to say at the moment, as Comcast has yet to send anyone to survey since I called last week.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

Think this is what they were talking about. You can find what is available online.

http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Learn/HighSpeedInternet/highspeedinternet.html


----------

